# 80d vs 7d Mark ll



## chiefdeck (Sep 8, 2018)

Thinking of switching from 80d to 7d Mll. I am an avid bird in flight photographer and like the 7d Mll with 10 fps, 65 focus points, dual card slots and weather seal. The 80d has 7fps 45 and no weather seal. Would really like a 1dx but that is out of my paygrade, was ready to pull trigger on a used 1d MlV at around $1000 but for $300 more I can get a new 7d with up to date system and the controls seem to work same as my 80d and 6d Mll. Really like the 80d but do not see any downside to an older camera. Any thoughts.


----------



## weepete (Sep 10, 2018)

7D mkii should be due for replacement soon, widely expected some time around 2018-19, looks as if it will be 2019 now but there's nothing solid yet. It's a difficult choice between the 80D and 7D. 80D has a slightly better sensor at low ISO, where as the 7D mkii as the edge in the bells and whistles and high ISO noise. So if it's mainly for BIF the 7D mkii looks to me more advantageous, but you may want to wait a bit longer and see when a mkiii is released.

Here is a comparison of the 1D mkiv vs 7D mkii
Canon 7D Mark 2 compared to Canon 1D Mark 4


----------

